# Can you rent your flat for only 6 month or it has to be 1 year ?



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

Is it possible to rent your flat for 6 months or the contract has to be for 1 year minimum ?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

6 months is fine - last time I renewed I asked for 6 months as it was possible I was moving to the US but didn't happen so about to renew for another 6 months. Ultimately its up to the landlord, I live in a very sort after building so they know that they can rent it out very quickly if I didn't stay after the 6 months. Also I am a great tenant!


----------



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

I thought you couldn't register the Ejari for less than 1 year.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

ExpatFR said:


> I thought you couldn't register the Ejari for less than 1 year.


No idea - I've not registered


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Depend on landlord, he can do it in some cases.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

You can rent for 6 months and ejari is doable. Anything less than 6 months is considered short term and hence not permissible unless you are registered for short term leases.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

My neighbor just renewed for 3 months only. And the managing company accepted.

Only thing is they didn't abide by the RERA calculator and asked for 5% increase, which my neighbor accepted.


----------

